# Crossmyloof Brew.



## wide eyed and legless (15/4/18)

Looking through AHB sister site in UK came across Crossmyloof Brewery hops, prices are cheap and has good reviews even shipping is cheap, will be sorting through my hops today and placing an order anyone else bought from here.
https://www.crossmyloofbrew.co.uk/


----------

